# MV's Fischer verschrotten ihre Kutter



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2021)

Danke !


----------



## Seele (25. August 2021)

China freut sich, können gleich noch mehr Trawler raus zum Fischen, denn der Hunger bleibt trotz der Abwrackprämie der Gleiche....


----------



## fishhawk (25. August 2021)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> China freut sich, können gleich noch mehr Trawler raus zum Fischen,



Wusste gar nicht, dass die Chinesen jetzt schon an der deutschen Ostseeküste fischen.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Chinesen jetzt schon an der deutschen Ostseeküste fischen.


Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

Es trifft mal wieder die Kleinen,
übrig bleiben die ganz Großen Schleppnetzfischer aus NL und DK.
Die welche den größten Schaden anrichten bleiben verschont


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

die Russen  vergessen ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> die Russen  vergessen ??


schleppen die auch in der westlichen Ostsee?


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

ist schon paar Jährchen her - war auf Bornholm - für dänische Fischer war der 
Hering schon aus aber wir waren mit dem Boot draußen ,vier russische Schiffe
fegten das Meer - glaube ich jeden falls - können auch Griechen gewesen sein
- jedenfalls kyrillische Schrift auf den Schleppern .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. August 2021)

Hm, es scheint wirklich eine zutiefst deutsche Neigung zu sein, aus allem eine Neiddiskussion zu machen .
Für mich ist das mal eine "gute" Subvention. Die Fischer (die es früher oder später eh erwischt hätte), bekommen etwas Geld für die Rente etc., der Kahn ist entsorgt und theoretisch hat auch die Natur was davon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2021)

Ich erinnere nur mal an die immer noch weiter tickende Zeitbombe, Vergiftung der Ostsee und deswegen kaum noch Fische bzw. kaum noch Laichaufwuchs.
Die alte Munition fängt jetzt erst richtig an in Lösung über zu gehen, und alle Flüsse leiten weiter ein, was da so mitkommt.
Wasseraustausch hat dieses extreme Randmeer nicht wirklich.


----------



## seatrout61 (25. August 2021)

Die Dänen sind schon seit etlichen Jahren erfolgreich mit ihrer Abwrackprämie statt Subvention...allerdings greift dieses Instrument für die Bestandserhaltung und dessen Entwicklung nur nachhaltig durch, wenn die so freigewordenen Fangkapazitäten nicht durch andere größere Fischereifahrzeuge -egal welcher Nation- abgefischt werden...allein daran fehlt mir der Glaube.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> llerdings greift dieses Instrument für die Bestandserhaltung und dessen Entwicklung nur nachhaltig durch, wenn die so freigewordenen Fangkapazitäten nicht durch andere größere Fischereifahrzeuge -egal welcher Nation- abgefischt werden...allein daran fehlt mir der Glaube.


Das ist es ja, Die ganz großen Schleppnetzfischer fangen dann eben mehr. 
Das ist auch keine Neiddiskussion, wie Hanjupp-0815 schrieb, sondern der falsche Ansatz. Es wird nur dieser Weg gegangen, weil die Kleinen sich nicht zur Wehr setzen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das mal eine "gute" Subvention.


nein ist es eben nicht, weil die Großen die Minderfänge der Kleinen einfach übernehmen.
Damit ist es sogar reine Geldverschwendung, man könnte die Kohle auch gleich den Dorschen zum fressen geben


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es wird nur dieser Weg gegangen, weil die Kleinen sich nicht zur Wehr setzen können.


Öhm, was meisnt du mit "nicht zur Wehr setzen können" ? Man bietet den Fischern Geld, wenn der Kahn verschrottet wird, niemand *muß* das annehmen. Das ist ein Angebot, nicht mehr und nicht weniger !

Und was die großen Trawler angeht, die fischen doch nicht auf Heringe oder Flundern im Flachwasser, sondern auf der Hochsee auf große Fische. Ausserdem hat jedes Land seine 12 Meilen Zone, da haben Schiffe anderer Nationen ohne Erlaubnis nicht zu fischen. Deshalb ist das Gerede von den riesigen rusischen oder sonstigen Fischereiflotten in deutschen Gewässern einfach nur Geblubber.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Man bietet den Fischern Geld, wenn der Kahn verschrottet wird, niemand *muß* das annehmen. Das ist ein Angebot, nicht mehr und nicht weniger !
> *Hier stimme ich dir zu.*





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat jedes Land seine 12 Meilen Zone, da haben Schiffe anderer Nationen ohne Erlaubnis nicht zu fischen.


Ist  das so?   wie soll das in der Ostsee funktionieren?  Der Fehmarnbelt ist wie breit?  Wie breit ist der Öresund?


----------



## Skott (25. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hm, es scheint wirklich eine zutiefst deutsche Neigung zu sein, aus allem eine Neiddiskussion zu machen .
> Für mich ist das mal eine "gute" Subvention. Die Fischer (die es früher oder später eh erwischt hätte), bekommen etwas Geld für die Rente etc., der Kahn ist entsorgt und theoretisch hat auch die Natur was davon.


Für mich ist das eine schlechte Investition, denn ich möchte lieber von kleinen Kuttern ehrlich gefangenen Fisch anstatt von diesen Industrie-Trawlern...

Ist genau wie mit dem Fleisch, bald gibt es nur noch SB im Supermarkt, diesen Scheixx aus der Massentierhaltung von den Fleischmogulen, denen unsere Gesundheit am Ar... vorbei geht.
Ehrliches regionales gutes Fleisch vom örtlichen Katzow (Schlachter) wie in meiner Kindheit gibt es ja bald leider nicht mehr.
...und das super dry aged von den Edelversendern kann doch keine Sa. bezahlen...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ist genau wie mit dem Fleisch, bald gibt es nur noch SB im Supermarkt, diesen Scheixx aus der Massentierhaltung von den Fleischmogulen, denen unsere Gesundheit am Ar... vorbei geht.


Du hast ja völlig Recht, aber man muss das nicht kaufen, es zwingt einen ja niemand dazu. Ich fress das jedefalls nicht.

Brillendorsch : lies dir am besten mal den Ausgangsartikel durch.  
Der dreht sich um die *kleine Küstenfischerei* , und darum ob jemand jetzt noch eine Abwrackprämie bekommt oder in 3,4 oder 5 Jahren vllt. sowieso seinen Job aufgeben muß und sein Kahn dann irgendwo vor sich hin rostet.


----------



## Seele (25. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Chinesen jetzt schon an der deutschen Ostseeküste fischen.



Ist ja auch egal wo der Fisch aus dem Brötchen her kommt. Zappzarapp ist der heutzutage verschickt. Fertig paniert zu einem Drittel vom Preis.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Prämien sei, die Fangkapazität der Kleinen Küstenfischerei um etwa 400 Bruttoraumzahlen (20 Prozent) der derzeitigen Fangkapazität zu reduzieren. Die 20 Anträge belaufen sich auf 388 BRZ.


Hanjupp-0815 . Wenn Du den Kontext verstehst, geht es nicht um kleine Küstenfischerei, sondern um deren Fangkapazität.
 Die Fangquoten bleiben gleich, weil sie weder vom Land noch vom Bund festgelegt werden.  Ergo wird die freiwerdende Quote von anderen genutzt.
Sozialpolitisch finde ich das ok, Fischereipolitisch ist es Geldverschwendung


----------



## seatrout61 (4. September 2021)

In SH haben von 80 Kuttern nur 2 diese Abwrackprämie beantragt....als Grund für die schlechte Resonanz hat die Landesregierung SH ausgemacht, dass bereits gezahlte EU-Ausgleichszahlungen auf die Abwrackprämie angerechnet werden und das Angebot so unattraktiv ist...es soll wohl verhandelt und nach  Lösungen gesucht werden.


----------

